# How To Caulking Tips and Tricks



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello everyone,
This is for the novices out there. Many of you already have this stuff down or have your own methods. However, you MAY pick up something from caulking tips and tricks video that will be unique. I am also going to discuss a dripless caulking gun that I like. Again, maybe this could interest you. 

I think next time I will reduce the length about or maybe I can speak faster. Thanks for your comments. Remember... it is for the novices who need caulking tips and who hopefully will find this forum.


----------



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

I forgot to mention that I am giving away one of those caulking guns to one of the subscribers


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Once again you posted in the wrong area.
Needs to be in the How To Guides forum.


----------



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

joecaption said:


> Once again you posted in the wrong area.
> Needs to be in the How To Guides forum.


I apologize for that. Will make sure to bookmark it and will not make that mistake again


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Ive used an ice cube in lieu of my finger to remove excess caulk. works good, try it...


----------



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

Interesting using the ice cube. Try the soapy water on the finger thing next time. See which you like better


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Flannel Guy DIY said:


> Interesting using the ice cube. Try the soapy water on the finger thing next time. See which you like better


done both, both work fine depending on the situation. Ice cube 'forms' to the edge, and smooths pretty perfect, caulk does not stick to the ice either...


----------

